# Marimo Ball



## dylanfish (Oct 3, 2010)

i got a Marimo Ball today for my 20 gallon becouse my blood parrots are really aggressive becouse they lay eggs every month soo i cant put a pleco in there bc they kill it.. is a Marimo Ball good..


----------



## Redknee (Feb 21, 2010)

Good for what?
Even if you could put a pleco in there why would you? That tank is not big nuff for the 2 parrots, probably one of the reasons they are so angry all the time.
Plecos don't eat fish poop if that's the reason you want one.


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

you cant really put a pleco in a 20 gallon by itself either... they get too big, let alone 2 blood parrots.. marimo balls are nice, so if tis for decoration thats fine, but they wont really serve a practical purpose and has nothing to do with plecos...


----------



## dylanfish (Oct 3, 2010)

ok well i had the blood parrots for 4 years and they are doing fine the reson why they are attacking plecos is be they lay eggs all the time and they are territoral when it comes to when they lay..!!!!!!


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

Just to be clear, surviving and "doing well" is two very different things. That tank is too small for 2 Parrots. Will you be upgrading any time soon?


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

well fish, in a confined space, wills top growing externally, but internally they will continue to grow which causes problems for the fish's health. Eventually the fish die prematurely. If they are irritable, it might be from the fact that they are not comfortable. 

However, that is not the topic we are discussing, you still have not answered why u want a marimo ball and what the purpose of this thread is...


----------



## dylanfish (Oct 3, 2010)

becouse my parrots are killing my plecos i got the ball bc it clears the alge and they wont kill it....!!!!


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Umm I maybe wrong but it has been my experiance that the Marimo Balls do not control algae by there selves. I had them in one of my tanks and still had algae. You may have the algae because the tanks to small for the fish and the water parimeters are not stable. I belive its the nitrites that make the algae grow.


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

a marimo ball IS algae... its not a real plant. something like java fern would work better...


----------



## Redknee (Feb 21, 2010)

There is no point to even try to not have algae in that tank. The amount of poop generated by those 2 fish in that small amount of water is simply overwhelming for any filter, plant, etc. to cope with. Meaning bad water, high nitrites.
There is no point in spending more money on that tank if you do not move those 2 parrots.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Yes red thats what I was getting at to just not as direct as you. LOL


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

There's a difference in being helpful and running people out of town. 

Blood parrots tend to destroy plants... A marimo ball wouldn't help, but java fern, java moss, anubias, and vallisneria might help, along with hornwort floating.

It's not that I disaggree with the above posters, but might as well answer your question. 

I've known people to keep oscars in a 10G before too... And bettas in a little cup. *shrug*


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I agree redchigh but there are those that keep there fish like that because they don't know there doing wrong and others that are going to do what they want no matter how it hurts the fish. But when someone is told by several senior members that they are wrong and there fish are the ones paying for it and they reply like this.



> ok well i had the blood parrots for 4 years and they are doing fine the reson why they are attacking plecos is be they lay eggs all the time and they are territoral when it comes to when they lay..!!!!!!


then it makes me think they really don't care about the true health of there fish.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Well, if we are too strict about it, many people would find another forum or just give up on trying to network. 

Delicate balance, you know. I think that some people who would be defensive in their first few posts would come to the realisation on their own after hanging around for a while.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Good point thats why I try to be nice in all my post even if I don't agree with the OP. LOL By the way I love your new avitar picture. The kitten is a cutie.


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

Well the mistreatment of fish is nothing new and, unfortunately, its prevalent among the fish-keeping hobby. Many are unwilling to change what is "working" so we can only offer suggestions and answer their questions the best we can. 

Dylanfish, basically, the answer to your algae problem is as follows:

You have algae because your water is high in nitrates and probably phosphates from fish waste, and/or leftover food. To solve the algae problem you have a variety of solutions.

1) move the fish to seperate tanks
or
2) increase your water change schedule, and increase the bio filtration on your filter
and/or
3) start planting live plants to help consume the high nutrient content of your water.

A marimo ball is algae, it is NOT an all-powerful plant that will replace an algae eater.
Floating plants such as duckweed, frogbit have an advantage and will consume your nitrates very fast, you can take out the xtras and toss them when they get too big.
Hardy plants that attach to things are effective, these are java ferns, java moss, and similar plants.

A combination of 2 and 3 will be most effective in keeping your algae levels down. However, option 1 will be more effective in the long run and cost you less time had work. It will also help with your fish's aggression.

I hope this answers your question.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Dylanfish I am sorry if I seemed rude or mean but I just want whats right for the fish. If you can not move the fish in to a larger tank then the plants that Sincrisis suggested are good plants to at least help the quality of the water these fish are in. They are easy to care for and do not require alot of light.


----------



## Redknee (Feb 21, 2010)

redchigh said:


> There's a difference in being helpful and running people out of town.


As i am 100% sure that you were talking about me i will respond:
Very true, there is a HUGE difference but IMO when someone refuses to take any advice given by numerous other members even more he continues to try and convince us that he is right(he might as well tell us we are idiots) i see no point in keeping him in town at all...
Perhaps i am an unforgiving maniac but then again when you spit in my face you can be sure you will not have that chance twice. Some people just do not get it, some say "ok i will change stuff" but if you go to his house 6 months after you will find the same situation you were warning him about 6 months ago. And you can tell pretty easy who those peopel are from the way they respond to your advice.
There is no need for bad weed, here or anywhere else. 
But maybe i am wrong... In any case if i do step over the line i am sure a mod or admin will step in.


----------

